# Las Vegas--sad news [MERGED]



## Karen G (May 1, 2009)

I just heard that Danny Gans died in his sleep last night--no known prior illness and a relatively young man.  He was a great guy and wonderful performer who had just recently moved his show from the Mirage to the Wynn.  He will be missed.

Here's a news article.


----------



## ricoba (May 1, 2009)

I was surprised when I saw that too when I was doing my daily news read online.  Quite sudden at 52.


----------



## Karen G (May 1, 2009)

If you've never seen Danny Gans perform, here are some YouTube clips. The quality of the picture isn't that great, but at least you can hear his impersonations:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BWqVygS83Y - clips from his new show at the Wynn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28Y_cSK-uRs - clips from his former show at the Mirage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKGqSQmzg7w - clip from a local radio appearance


----------



## JeffW (May 1, 2009)

Considering how successful Steve Wynn has been in Las Vegas, it's a bit ironic (certainly sad) on the fate of two of his major headliners:  Sigfried & Roy (back when he owned the Mirage), and now Danny Gans at Encore.

It has to mess to have to handle all the refunds for him, change out references to him in promotional material.  Does anyone remember how long it took Mirage to transition for S&R to Danny Gans?

Jeff


----------



## abbekit (May 1, 2009)

*Las Vegas entertainer Danny Gans dies*

Age 52, sudden death, no details.

http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2009/may/01/reports-las-vegas-headliner-danny-gans-dies/


----------



## thinze3 (May 1, 2009)

I never got to see him, but I've wanted to for many years.
I'll bet Fern has seen him a time or two.


----------



## Jaybee (May 1, 2009)

*Danny Gans*

I just saw on Yahoo that Danny Gans has died in his sleep. I think it said he was 52 yrs. old.  He ha a very popular one man show in Vegas for a long time, I think at the Mirage..? 
I never got to see him, but heard a lot about him.  How sad for his wife, who found him this morning.

Sorry, I didn't see the other posts about this.  JB


----------



## Fern Modena (May 1, 2009)

I saw Danny Gans once, about three years ago.  He lived about five miles from me.  Every year as a treat to the locals he would have one or two "locals days" where locals could see his show for $25. each and he'd donate all the proceeds to charity.  He was very community minded and did many works for the betterment of the community.

He had three children, and when he worked at the Mirage, his schedule was such that he had at least every other weekend off so he could attend his children's sports, etc.  He loved the fact that he didn't have to tour but was able to spend his time with his family.

A call was made to Henderson Fire via 9-1-1 at about 3:45 AM from a woman who said that the man at the location was having difficulty breathing.  When they arrived he was already dead.  An autopsy is being performed, and results are not expected for several weeks.

He will be missed by many.  He performed in Las Vegas for many years, at the Stratosphere, then the Rio, the Mirage, and finally the Encore.  The Big Screen outside the Encore now shows his picture, along with "Danny Gans  1956--2009 Rest in Peace."

Fern


----------



## Fern Modena (May 1, 2009)

Danny Gans was already performing at the Mirage.  Although his contract stipulated that should Sigfried & Roy retire he would replace them on the "big billboard" it took many months (six or more I think) before it changed.  For many months the other showroom was dark.  It is now (remodeled) the home of Love.

Fern



JeffW said:


> Does anyone remember how long it took Mirage to transition for S&R to Danny Gans?
> 
> Jeff


----------



## shagnut (May 1, 2009)

Very sad. I wish I had got to see him.  shaggy


----------



## Mimi (May 2, 2009)

My sister and I saw Danny a few years ago in the VIP section at the Mirage. When we were in Vegas in April with our son and his family, every time I saw Danny's picture, I smiled and thought it would be great to see him again at Encore. This trip we saw Lance Burton with our son, DIL and grandchildren. Such a loss...I am so sad for his family.   Danny Gans was a real Vegas icon!


----------



## Karen G (May 2, 2009)

I just found another interesting YouTube clip of Danny Gans on the  Bonnie Hunt Show. It's fairly recent as they talk about his show opening at the Encore.

We saw his show at the Mirage several times and we're so thankful we got to see a preview performance at the Encore right before the show opened in February.  Steve Wynn was sitting a couple of rows in front of us.


----------



## pointsjunkie (May 2, 2009)

we got to see him about 6 years ago, quite a talent. my heart goes out to his family.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 14, 2009)

Any news locally about the cause of death?  I haven't seen or heard anything.


----------



## DaveNV (May 14, 2009)

No news that I could find.  Here's a TV report from a few hours ago:

http://www.fox5vegas.com/news/19459966/detail.html

Dave


----------



## Karen G (May 14, 2009)

This article  was in today's paper.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 9, 2009)

*Update on the cause of Danny Gan's Death*

This article in the LA Times, lists the cause of death as accidental drug toxicity.

Sad.


----------

